# Problem with Lightroom and Infrared Photography



## MKraus (Jul 12, 2012)

This problem is specifically related to using LR & PS to process Infrared images. 
I apologize if this forum may not be the correct place to ask this question.  I 
am having problems processing Infrared Images when using LR & PS.  I take my 
IR images with a 530 IR conversion to a Canon G12 camera.  I learned early on 
Adobe products don't play well with IR images (they come in magenta when 
importing ) so I bring IR images shot withmy G12  into my computer with Canon 
Digital Photo Professional and then work in LR & PS from there.  

If I then directly open this imported image from my hard drive into Photoshop and 
try and do adjustments such as blue sky adjustments with a red/blue channel 
swap in channel mixer, it works fine, just as I would expect.

*(If you are not familiar with IR processing, I understand this introduction and 
question will not make sense)*

But when using Lightroom, I sometimes have issues. I always import all my images 
into LR. Even with IR images, after using DPP to bring them to my computer, I 
import them into LR for cataloging purposes and to make other potential 
adjustments. Then my usual workflow is to move photos from LR to Photoshop via 
the "edit in" command. This opens a dialog box giving a choice of "edit a copy 
with LR adjustments" which is the default option and the one I always use, or 
"edit original". 

*Here's the interesting thing I finally discovered.*

If I send the photo from LR to PS using the "edit a copy with Lightroom 
adjustments" option, I get a bad blue sky effect, where the sky is green and the 
foliage is pink instead of the sky being blue and the foliage yellow. But if I 
send it to PS using the "edit original" option, the blue sky effect works 
fine.  It seems the "edit original" and "edit copy with lightroom adjustments" files are not the same once transfered from LR to PS.

So there appears to be an issue when tring to send IR images from Lightroom to 
Photoshop. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Matthew Kraus


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks like you're in Brett's capable hands over at the user to user forum http://forums.adobe.com/message/4550651#4550651 so I'll just say welcome!


----------

